# NEWSWEEK Magazine Cover Article



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

This is a link to a thread on the CBT/Hypno Forum that I posted relative to the cover article in the February 24th issue of Newsweek Magazine regarding anxiety and our brains: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001499


----------

